# what to do!



## Amazon (Sep 3, 2005)

I am planning on putting onion plant a.k.a Crinum thaianum in a 60 gallon tank that is 30" high for my altum angelfish to putter in. I was woundering about this nutrient rich gravel stuff. It comes in a bag that has live bacterea in it.. I don't know much about what it does to help the plant can you fill me in?:toimonst: 

claire


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Claire,

All substrates have bacteria. What is the name of the product? Should be fine.

You will need to add nutrients to the water column though.


----------



## Amazon (Sep 3, 2005)

I forgot the name it is black gravel in a tight sealed bag full of water I presume though I have never looked inside one.

claire


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Sounds like Eco-Complete.


----------

